# PREMIER FUSION FREUD



## craftsman on the lake

Review?


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

sorry craftsmen i think that fixed it that was strange i think it was the < that messed it up


----------



## RexMcKinnon

Great review. I'm using a ridgid combo blade 50 tooth on the TS and a ridgid 90 tooth crosscut blade on the SCMS at the moment. Love them both but they are due to be cleand or sharpened. Magazines rate the Freud and Ridgid very closely but user reviews seem to favour the Freud. I am due for a backup blade I think. Going to have to try the Freud.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

rex

that's what i bought it for, but it a steadily becoming my go to blade even tho i have 2 WWII. not that the WWII's don't get used this is just finding it's way into my saw more often then i had planed


----------



## FFURNITURE

I have been a FREUD user for 20 years, even after seeing WWII'S for years. I use a thin kerf Freud build for sliders, there are different blades, for different uses.

A fair substitute for all cutting is a Freud Combination blade.

Pros: Teflon Coated, Tension ring to prevent warpage.

Con: Finding someone to face grind the teeth. There is very little on top of the tooth, and top grind goes into the shoulder, ruining the blade.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review on the Freud , but you really shouldn't be using TableSaw blades on Miter saws. The Miter saw blades have an entirely different HOOK angle to the teeth than the table saw blades do . Most MS blades are between *-5and +5 degrees* Hook angle and your WWII is *+20 *degrees and the Freud is *+18 *degrees Hook angle. Major safety issue for you and also the reason that they don't perform as well in your chop saw as the original blade does. I love my Freud blades and I do have the correct ones in both of my saws . I hope this helps you and others to work more safely in your shops : )


----------



## FFURNITURE

Dusty, I agree with you 100%. All of my miter/slide blades are negative hook. I'm not 
a very big fan of positive hook blades, after wrapping a co-workers hand up
to go to the hospital, many years ago. The blade just pulled him in.

Freud blades do have many features that negate bad characteristics.
that are found in typically-configured blades. Whether the blade is correct or not,
they are safer due to these features (anti-kick back, Teflon, tooth reliefs, tension ring, etc).
I am a fan of other blades, like Amana, but Freud seems to offer the best value.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

guys i understand this but booth blades are sold as being usable in a Miter saw so i tested them their.

just trying to give a complete review of the blade.

i have to agree that nether the WWII or the fusion should be used in the miter saw. there are far better blades for those applications.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

As I've said before, Always amazed with Freud never disappointed.


----------



## knotscott

Nice review Jason! You can use a blade with a reasonably positive hook on a standard CMS, but for a sliding CMS it should be a low to negative hook to prevent self feeding.

The Freud Fusion is quite a bit different than most 40T general purpose blades….the Infinity Super General is the only other blade I know of that's similar…Hi-ATB grind, steep positive hook, and a double side grind for a polished edge. I think you highlighted the pros and cons of that design well….excellent cut quality, excellent crosscuts and ply cuts, not as efficient at ripping. I saw the Fusion demoed by Jerry Coles at a wwing show when it first came out and was impressed, but have not had the chance to spin one on my own saw yet. I will say that the Super General is the cleanest cutting general purpose blade I've used to date and would expect the Fusion to perform similarly…based on your review, reports from others, and Wood Mag's comments, it sounds like it does.

Is the "glue line" blade you mentioned the 30T LM74 ripper? If so, it'll do exactly what it claims to do, but I'm not sure what capability you'd gain that you don't already have….it has a fairly narrow operating range. It's only designed to rip up to ~ 1", and doesn't crosscut well. Your WWII and Fusion will both leave a glue line edge, will cut wood at least as thick (actually thicker), and offer the benefit of good crosscuts and good ply cuts. The LM74 is a good choice for a straight ripping operation for 1" material or less, and the triple chip grind is very durable. Now if you're talking about the 24T LM72, that's a different story…very efficient bulk ripper that'll chew through really thick material that your 40T blades won't handle….I know they label the LM72 as a "Glue Line Rip Blade" too, but it's not as clean as the 30T or 40T blades.


----------

